# I.T graduate positions overseas



## sebb (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi,

I completed my degree in Information Technology - Software Engineering in Cape Town, South Africa. I am in possession of a Polish(EU Passport) and a South African Passport. I speak English, German, Polish and Afrikaans and I am currently working as a PHP Web Developer in Cape Town, South Africa but have the urge to move overseas and I also do not want to be working as a developer for the rest of my life, I would like to get in to System Analysis and Design(more interaction with clients).

In your opinion is it feasible for me to attempt to look for I.T graduate positions in lets say the U.K and around Europe when I only have about 1 Year experience or should I stay in the company i am currently working for to add onto my working experience and then attempt to look for positions overseas lets say after 1 or 2 years or should I try now as soon as possible seeing that there is always a shortage of I.T professionals in Europe.

Your answer would be greatly appreciated as I am in a bit of a state of confusion and I want to travel overseas and am ready for a new challenge.

Thanks


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

You could always attempt to look. Being in IT myself I know that there are lots of jobs around for your sort of skills and I'm sure that will be the case for a long while yet. I suggest just take your time, get more experience and send your CV to a few agencies and see what they can come up with.


----------

